# social security transfer



## twinkles (Jul 19, 2018)

my social security check is direct disposit--i want to change banks - does any one know what i have to do--thanks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2018)

Take a look!

https://faq.ssa.gov/en-us/Topic/article/KA-02435

Good luck!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2018)

*Call (800) 772-1213*


----------



## twinkles (Jul 19, 2018)

thanks aunt bea and apple cruncher i will take a look


----------



## gennie (Jul 19, 2018)

When I made this change, my new bank handled the transfer and it was a smooth transition.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 20, 2018)

thanks gennie-- i hope mine is that easy


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 20, 2018)

twinkles said:


> thanks gennie-- i hope mine is that easy


Let the new bank do it for you..ezy pzy.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 21, 2018)

thanks az jim


----------

